# Rinehart 100 at York County Bowman June 7th and 8th



## not_in_the_game (Jul 7, 2005)

Rinehart will come to York County and set up 100 targets. 
Some of the target will be seen only on the R100 shoots. (ie Alien, Elephant, Giraff etc) some so big you need a step ladder to pull your arrows.

I heard the date will be June 7th and 8th. Everyone is welcome to come. This is the FIRST TIME IN CANADA for this shoot. Pretty glad they chose York County Bowman for this event as we have good terrain and bunch of great people here. There might even be a pig roast there, but don't quote me on that as we are still working on it.

Every one should attend this shoot so they will keep coming back to Canada


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=608417

Maybe a merge is in order. :noidea:

Its on my calendar, sounds like fun.:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

That is awesome! Alot of the guys I shoot with will attend for sure, we have been wanting to shoot this event for a couple of years now. Thanks YCB!


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

at the risk of sounding dumb, where is york county?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*just north of Toronto .....*

hope that helps


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

pintojk said:


> hope that helps


thanks! toronto is only 6 hours. ill see if i can swing it in june:wink:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

jeronimo said:


> thanks! toronto is only 6 hours. ill see if i can swing it in june:wink:


Jeronimo, if you go and your alone, let me know, either you can jump in with us if there's room or follow us up....been there lots!!

Serge


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Has the date been comfirmed?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*workparty*

have you started planning the courses and who is involved in the workparty so far


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I've been wanting to shoot a 100 for some time now, looks like I'll get my chance! Time to put the smackdown on some alien butt


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

*rinehart 100*

I attended the rinehart 100 in Pelham NH two years ago; real good time. We travelled down from Nova Scotia and they treated us like gold. Its a novelty shoot with not many targets over 30-35 yards but it a great chance to shoot some crazy targets and challenge your buddies. They score the x as 12 which makes it more competitive with the guys or gals your shooting with. I also encourage any of you to travel cross border to one of the shoots great chance to meet some great people.


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

*rinehart 100*

Forgot to mention this is one you don't want the kids to miss and the prizes are sweet.


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

I've got it marked on my callendar. It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Pic said:


> Jeronimo, if you go and your alone, let me know, either you can jump in with us if there's room or follow us up....been there lots!!
> 
> Serge


if i go there will definitly be a gang of us.but i will try and hook up with as many forum members as i can. :wink:


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Where is the nearest motel to the club? The wife and i going to come up and she ain't a tent person. Thanks Bill


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*???????*

Is there on site camping and this is a 2 dayer right ... room for a motorhome on site power etc etc :darkbeer:


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

Footed Shaft said:


> Where is the nearest motel to the club? The wife and i going to come up and she ain't a tent person. Thanks Bill




plenty of hotels and motels within 20 minutes of ycb. markham, richmond hill, aurora and newmarket area.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Footed Shaft said:


> Where is the nearest motel to the club? The wife and i going to come up and she ain't a tent person. Thanks Bill


Guys, YCB has a board meeting on Thursday evening, which should provide some answers to questions relating to this event.

By the weekend someone from the organizing committee should be able to put out some concrete info.

Cheers


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*thanks for the update GEagle .....*


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

those targets look cool and huge! even i wont miss those..........i hope


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

http://www.r100.org/

Have a look at the schedule


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> http://www.r100.org/
> 
> Have a look at the schedule


The dates are there,,,,,but that's about it..a little slow on the up-take I guess!! :wink::wink:

Hey GH...I think IT will be home tonight, waiting for me....a nice shiny new FC!!! I hope, I hope!!!!
:tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Pic said:


> The dates are there,,,,,but that's about it..a little slow on the up-take I guess!! :wink::wink:
> 
> Hey GH...I think IT will be home tonight, waiting for me....a nice shiny new FC!!! I hope, I hope!!!!
> :tongue::darkbeer:


Well, actually seeing the date in print is key  everything else will follow 

Great news on the FC :thumb: Lots of those showing up lately


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

maybe i'm jumping the gun, but do we have to register on-line?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

Again is there on site camping and motorhome room , electricity water or toilets etc etc thanks in advance I think the boys from ottawa are on there way .....:darkbeer:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Again is there on site camping and motorhome room , electricity water or toilets etc etc thanks in advance I think the boys from ottawa are on there way .....:darkbeer:


Ted, Primitive camping on site ( I assume like before) and not 100% sure what their new building will have (Toikettes, showers, etc...)

So bring your big tent-mo'bile!!!...:wink::zip::darkbeer:

Serge


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*Bring 2 set-ups*

If their camping is anything at all like the place we were at for nationals last summer, better bring along a hunting set-up for the *****. We can't get them all with empties!


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Baldini said:


> If their camping is anything at all like the place we were at for nationals last summer, better bring along a hunting set-up for the *****. We can't get them all with empties!


Maybe not but at least you might scare them with the empties ..............:wink:


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

*R-100*

Will be there for sure with the family. Should be a great time again like nationals.

Where's coptor doctor we are doing for Sat night BBQ I got some deer and moose that has to be eaten.

Grant


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*R-100 Menu*

Grant, you and the doctor should talk... After 50 targets worth of drawing, I'm going to be really hungry. We may need more than 1 moose. And Dan might have some more turkey by then too. I figure a flock of turkeys, a couple moose and a small herd of deer should take care of dinner for one night.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*well*

Serge I`ll bring the flying turd and showers are $4 each or a GOOD rum and coke , we should try to hook up all together if possible.. CAN`T WAIT :darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*question .....*

is it marked or unmarked yardage ???

copdoc ..... if you bring the BBQ, I'll bring the Crown :icon_king:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*parking*

talked to the president tonight.he said there will be parking for motorhomes and trailers bring your own power.there will be more info soon


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*we`re on our way*

great the flying turd is on its way ....:darkbeer:


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks like we may have all the gang from Ottawa going, man they're gonna hate us!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm pretty sure GreenArcher22 and I will be there. Looking forward to having some fun.


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

*rinehart 100*

Distances are unmarked.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*???????*

Is there a website to find more out and book a spot to camp or register thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Website*

Rinehart's site should be updated soon, as I hear it.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I spoke with the President of YCB tonight .....*

and he should be posting up all the details soon FYI


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Baldini said:


> If their camping is anything at all like the place we were at for nationals last summer, better bring along a hunting set-up for the *****. We can't get them all with empties!



Never mind the ****, you'll need that set up to take out the ANTS!!!! 

Their bigger than the *****!! :zip::wink:

Serge


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Looks like fun*

Im gonna try


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Can't wait for this one*

I am going to do my best to be there as well.

Rob


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Should be fun...100 targets in 2 days...Ayeee!!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*info*

Is there a web site for the hosting club would be nice to get in contact :darkbeer:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep the site is http://www.yorkcountybowmen.com/


Gray Eagle is one of their members here on archery talk. He's a pretty good guy don't hesitate to contact him.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Maybe all this darn snow will be melted by then. Or- :flypig:
:smow:


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Rinehart's site updated*

The Rinehart site has been updated. YCB will have info out shortly...


http://www.rinehart3d.com/


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*bow repair*

who is offering onsite bow repair.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

cheaplaughs said:


> who is offering onsite bow repair.



That should go to someone that has the most experience in fixing bows!


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

I have scissors... would probably help at least with my shooting!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

cheaplaughs said:


> who is offering onsite bow repair.


Well as Foghorn suggests.............

I'll look after peep and string issues, and you can lend a hand to those that bend risers


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*proshop*

i read on the r100 website we are offering onsite bow repairs is there someone going to be there to do this.and will they be bringing the equipment necessary to do this.


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Sure would like to be contacted by one of the yorkcountybowmen so my buddies and I could book some camping and some spots in the shoot. We've never been to one of these so we'd like some info to get us started. We promise to bring some (lots) beer and at least one guy who knows a lot of funny stories.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*reply*

i was told George from the bowshop will be setting up a proshop at yorkcounty for the r100.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

cheaplaughs said:


> where do you find the smiles


Go and take a look in the mirror, you have been smiling for a few weeks now! 

If you answer this post, take a close look to the right of the bow you type into and you will see a few happy and sad faces with a whole bunch of other emotions. Hvae you ever seen this expresion before?


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## not_in_the_game (Jul 7, 2005)

We have received the contract, R100 will be at York County Bowmen!!!

Just wondering if anyone is interested in participating to have dinner Saturday night, something like steak dinner or pig roast etc. If there are enough interest I'll set it up. 

Let me know.....


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

not_in_the_game said:


> We have received the contract, R100 will be at York County Bowmen!!!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is interested in participating to have dinner Saturday night, something like steak dinner or pig roast etc. If there are enough interest I'll set it up.
> 
> Let me know.....



Pick me, I want steak! That is providing I will be around and as it looks right now, I will be around.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*just a quick note .....*

all YCB league night posts have been merged with .....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=658460

this way we can keep the R100 shoot thread on track, and you can still continue with your smack there.

Thanks in advance

PintoJK
Canadian Forums Moderator


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Reinhart at YCB*

As a new archer I would love to give it a try. How does one register. I will be alone can one get with some other archers?? 
My e-Mail is [email protected] if someone would be kind enough to contact me. Regards


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Stick shooter*

I don't know what your shooting but that shouldn't matter, you are more than welcome to shoot with me...


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

*Great*

Awesome I'll get down there for sure as it is only 15 mins from my house. Actually was looking to join the YCB club this week. Sound like there are afew members here. Sent and email to the membership email address and haven't heard anything back yet.

Matt


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

MJewell said:


> Awesome I'll get down there for sure as it is only 15 mins from my house. Actually was looking to join the YCB club this week. Sound like there are afew members here. Sent and email to the membership email address and haven't heard anything back yet.
> 
> Matt


Harry Godau is the Membership Director for YCB. Your email would have went to him. I do believe however that Harry is away on vacation for the next few weeks.

In the interm, you can contact the club President. Robert Sheridan, @ [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*r100*

it sounds like alot of people will be attending.is there a maximum number of archers that can shoot this event.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Dennis...At least with 100 targets, you'll have to put them a little closer together. Not the normal marathon...:wink:

Seriously though...how is everyone going to finish 50 targets/day? It will have to be a shotgun start for sure.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jay 
I heard you were getting a 4am start time with flashlights and spot lights so you could finish with the rest of us HA!HA!HA!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

ZarkSniper said:


> Dennis...At least with 100 targets, you'll have to put them a little closer together. Not the normal marathon...:wink:
> 
> Seriously though...how is everyone going to finish 50 targets/day? It will have to be a shotgun start for sure.


lol................ I suspect you are right, that the targets will have to be closer together. Steve Dawson, the club's 3D course director, is heading up the team responsible for setting the course out. I know that he has been putting a fair amount of time into planning the layout, and I'm sure the outcome will be enjoyable  

As for the Shotgun start, I'm not sure but I thought the R100's were random. I'm not involved with the shoot in any capacity, but maybe someone else from the committee can post up some general guidelines 

Cheers


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*no response*

Have tried clubs contact e-mail and keeps flashing up error and left one or two phone messages trying to book camping spot , can some one from club return call please 613-297-5306 ted thanks in advance:darkbeer:


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*R100 Update*

RINEHART 100

As voted at the Board Meeting in December York County has entered into preliminary discussions with Rinehart to host their specialty shoot at our club in 2008. 

:right: Date: June 7/8, 2008

:right: Cost $40.00 adult, couple $65.00, youth $15.00 (15-17), kids age 14 and under free (fees are for both days)

:right: Rinehart will handle all pre- registration and registration

:right: Rinehart will supply all registration cards, awards, and door prizes

:right: Rinehart will supply a LED screen for constant updating of scores

:right: 75 shooting lanes will be available on our course with an additional 25 targets used for novelty shoot and competitions in our field area


---

I will post more info as it is made available.

:blob1: I am so, looking forward to this!


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

*Nice!*

I'm planning on attending this shoot forsure. Have never took the time to head out to a 3D shoot to have a look but has always been an interest of mine.

Matt


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if you can register the morning of the Rinehart shoot at the YCB club on June 7&8, 2008.

Matt


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

I would also like to know if you can register and shoot the day of the tournament. I am extremely busy farming in the first of June but if I am rained out or ahead of the schedule I could easily fit in a day (don't tell them at home) for the shoot.


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

DarkWolf said:


> RINEHART 100
> 
> As voted at the Board Meeting in December York County has entered into preliminary discussions with Rinehart to host their specialty shoot at our club in 2008.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. It's good to know what is going on. Will you post when there is word on how or when we can book camping?


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Rinehart is taking pre-registrations on-line!*



dmarwick said:


> Thanks for the update. It's good to know what is going on. Will you post when there is word on how or when we can book camping?


Hi all!!!

On Rinehart's website - http://www.rinehart3d.com/ - they are pre-registering for the shoot now. 

This Thursday evening YCB will be having an executive meeting and I will find out more about the camping and how to pre-book...


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

DarkWolf said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> On Rinehart's website - http://www.rinehart3d.com/ - they are pre-registering for the shoot now.
> 
> This Thursday evening YCB will be having an executive meeting and I will find out more about the camping and how to pre-book...


I'm registered...here is the more specific link to register 

http://r100.org/Register/


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Thanks Pic...*

... for the direct link.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not sure at this time if I can make it so if at last minute I can get there can I register there or do you have to pre register??? If someone could please PM so I am sure to get it that would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

They don't have a family registration price so I will register at the event and if I can't to bad then I won't shoot.

Grant


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Ttt


----------

